# No wi-fi [SOLVED]

## pygoscelis

Hi,

After some update I have a problem connecting to wi-fi. As usual, it all used to work...

The network manager application (Xfce) has the entire wi-fi tab grayed out.

wpa_cli says it cannot connect to wpa_supplicant. wpa_supplicant is running.

(The distro is actually sabayon, I'm also asking at sabayon forums).

EDIT This is actually a permissions issue. If I run the network manager applet as root, it is working. Still have not solved it but it's a bit more clear now...

EDIT The reason is OpenRC is not being supported any longer. Missed that announcement and somehow continued to use OpenRC way past its final retirement date. Switched to systemd, everything works now. Doh!Last edited by pygoscelis on Sat Mar 29, 2014 9:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pygoscelis

Anyone?

----------

## dE_logics

Was there a kernel upgrade?

----------

## 666threesixes666

this happened to me on my funtoo box from a bad console kit commit, rolling over to eudev & remerging console kit resolved it for me.  same setup, network manager under xfce....  funtoo is downstream from gentoo.  it pulls gentoo repositories and forks junkky stuff.

----------

## TomWij

How is your network set up? Can you make wpa_supplicant log to a file and check the file to see what it does? Are your group permissions set okay according to the (eg. wiki) documentation of the network manager application?

----------

## pygoscelis

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Was there a kernel upgrade?

 

No. The machine is on 3.8.0 from the moment it was set up.

----------

## pygoscelis

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> How is your network set up? Can you make wpa_supplicant log to a file and check the file to see what it does? Are your group permissions set okay according to the (eg. wiki) documentation of the network manager application?

 

The network is managed by NetworkManager. I have stopped it and started wpa_supplicant manually with -d, it didn't help. It sees the wi-fi networks around and reports all kind of info about them on the standard output.

OK I have just discovered that wpa_supplicant is innocent, it's all the network manager fault. Trying to figure out what's wrong with it...

----------

## TomWij

 *pygoscelis wrote:*   

> The network is managed by NetworkManager. [...], it's all the network manager fault. Trying to figure out what's wrong with it...

 

See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager on how to obtain more debugging log information about what NetworkManager is doing; this information will land in /var/log/messages (with a system logger) or `journalctl -rb` (with a journal on systemd)

----------

